# Clinical trials and tests



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

A nice way to help dogs (and people), sometimes to help your own dog too, and sometimes get stuff for free! Feel free to list any cons. A lot seem to be cancer related, but all sorts of stuff going on. People can update these. In no particular order...

Colorado
What Are Clinical Trials?

Illinois 
Clinical Trials | University of Illinois Veterinary Teaching Hospital
*Current Clinical Trials *

*Dermatology*


 Zymox Otic Plus Solution for Treatment of Otitis Externa in Canines 
 *Imaging*


Comparative Imaging of Coughing Dogs with a Murmur*Oncology*
Partially Funded Clinical Trial with a Novel Anticancer Agent and Doxorubicin
 Fully Funded Clinical Trial for Canine Appendicular Osteosarcoma
 *Rehab*


 Nutraceutical Trial for Treatment of Arthritis in Dogs

UC Davis 
Clinical Trials | UC Davis School of Veterinary Medicine | Clinical Trials
*Brain & Nervous System (Neurology & Neurosurgery)*

*Brain Tumors:* Investigating Therapy Delivery Methods
*Diseases of the Spine in French Bulldogs:* Understanding the Genetics
*Myasthenia Gravis:* Understanding the Genetics
*Spinal Cord Injuries:* Finding a Treatment





*Cancer (Oncology)*

*All Superficial Tumors:* Improving Chemotherapy Delivery Methods to Tumors
*Anal Sac Gland Carcinoma:* Using CT Lymphography to Assess Lymphatic Center
*Bladder Cancer:* Improving Chemotherapy Delivery Methods to Tumors
*Brain Tumors:* Investigating Therapy Delivery Methods
*Bone cancer:* Examining Metastasis Suppressor Drug
*Gastrointestinal (Colon & Rectum) Cancer:* Evaluating New Diagnostic Tool
*Histiocytic Sarcoma:* Evaluating a Chemotherapeutic Agent as a Treatment Option
*Lung Tumors:* Finding a Treatment
*Lymphoma:* Evaluating Drug Candidates
*Lymphoma (B-cell):* Improving Prognosis Prediction Methods
*Lymphoma (B-cell):* Understanding the Effect of a Lymphoma Treatment on Cardiac Arrhythmias
*Malignant Melanoma (Oral): *Finding a More Effective Treatment
*Malignant Melanoma (Oral):* Tumor Collection
*Mast Cell Tumors:* Assessing a Potential Treatment
*Nasal cancer:* Evaluating Chemoembolization as a Treatment Option
*Nasal cancer:* Comparing Imaging Techniques and Assessing Vascular Therapies
*Nasal cancer:* Using a Combination of Therapies for Treatment
*Primary Pulmonary Tumor:* Tumor Collection
*Primary Pulmonary Cancer:* Using Lymphography to Identify Lymph Nodes
*Prostate cancer:* Evaluating Embolization as a Treatment Option
*Prostate, Urethra and/or Bladder Tumors:* Evaluating Urodynamic Testing

*Urethra/Bladder Tumors:* Determining Tumor Size with Imaging






















*Eyes (Ophthalmology)*

*Corneal Endothelial Dystrophy:* Understanding the Disease in Boston Terriers
*Corneal Endothelial Dystrophy:* Understanding the Disease in German Shorthaired Pointers
*Dry Eye Syndrome (Keratoconjunctivitis sicca):* Using Stem Cells as a Treatment
*Dry Eye Syndrome (Keratoconjunctivitis sicca):* Understanding the Genetics in West Highland White Terriers
*Glaucoma:* Understanding the Disease
*Glaucoma:* Examining Instrumentation for Diagnostic Capabilities
*Labrador Retriever:* Understanding Inherited Myopia (Near-sightedness)
*Nasolacrimal Apparatus Blockage:* A multidisciplinary, minimally invasive treatment









*Genetics*

*Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retrievers:* Finding the Causal Mutation for Addison's Disease
*Addison's Disease:* Finding the Genes Responsible in Multiple Breeds
*Italian Greyhounds:* Understanding Breed-Specific Autoimmune Diseases
*Brain Tumors:* Understanding the Link Between Brachycephaly and Brain Tumors
*Cleft Lip and/or Palate:* Understanding the Genetics
*Brittanys:* Documenting Genetic Diversity
*Epilepsy:* Finding the Responsible Genes
*Hypertrophic Osteodystrophy**:* Identifying the Genes Responsible
*Myasthenia Gravis:* Understanding the Genetics
*Sebaceous Adenitis**: *Finding the Link Between Genetics and Disease
*Bearded Collies:* Finding the Responsible Genes for Symmetrical Lupoid Onychodystrophy
*Pulmonary Hypertension:* Understanding the Genetics
*West Highland White Terriers:* Understanding the Genetics of Dry Eye Syndrome
*Labrador Retriever:* Understanding Inherited Myopia (Near-sightedness)
*French Bulldogs: *Finding the Genetic Mutations for Diseases of the Spine
















*Heart (Cardiology)*

*Pulmonary Hypertension:* Understanding the Genetics


*Internal Medicine*

*Inflammatory Bowel Disease: *Evaluating a Stem Cell Therapy
*Ectopic ureters:* Evaluating Laser Ablation as a Treatment Option
*Hiatal Hernia / Brachycephalic Obstructor Syndrome:* Assessing a Surgical Treatment
*Intrahepatic Portosystemic Shunts:* Assessing a New Treatment Technique
*Large Bowel Disease:* Evaluating a New Diagnostic Tool






*Mouth (Dentistry and Oral Surgery)*

*Dental Disease:* Assessing Better Diagnostics in Brachycephalic Dogs
*Discolored Teeth:* Evaluating Tooth Vitality



*Skeleton & Movement (Orthopedics & Orthopedic Surgery)*

*Walking:* Comparing the Way Different Breeds Walk


*Soft Tissue Surgery*

*Bloat (Gastric Dilation and Volvulus):* Investigating a Preventative Surgical Technique
*Imaging:* Using New Imaging Techniques During Surgery
*Intrahepatic Portosystemic Shunts:* Assessing a New Treatment Technique
*Large Bowel Disease:* Evaluating a New Diagnostic Tool
*Hiatal Hernia / Brachycephalic Obstructor Syndrome:* Assessing a Surgical Treatment
*Nasolacrimal Apparatus Blockage:* A multidisciplinary, minimally invasive treatment







If you cannot find what you are looking for, please email us or call (530) 752-5366.


Wisconsin
Clinical Trials | University of Wisconsin Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital (listed by area)

Purdue (IN)
Clinical Trials
Review the current clinical trial recruitment opportunities

Texas A/M:
Clinical Trials - Texas A&M Veterinary Medicine & Biomedical Sciences

VA-MD:
VA-MD Vet Med Clinical Research

UGA:
Current Clinical Trials | Research and Graduate Affairs | The College of Veterinary Medicine at UGA

Auburn:
Auburn University College of Veterinary Medicine (? I don't see any right now)

LSU:
https://www1.vetmed.lsu.edu/VTHC/Clinical Trials/item26428.html

Ohio State:
Clinical Trials | College of Veterinary Medicine

NC State:
NCSU CVM Clinical Studies Core

U FL:
Clinical Trials » Veterinary Research » College of Veterinary Medicine » University of Florida

Oregon State:
Clinical Trials | College of Veterinary Medicine | Oregon State University

Michigan State:
Clinical Research ? College of Veterinary Medicine at Michigan State University

CO State - Flint Cancer Center
Colorado State University Flint Animal Cancer Center - Fort Collins, Colorado - Clinical Trials

U-Tenn
Ongoing Studies

locking to finish another time.


----------

